# [ADW/EX]LAUNCHERPRO][NOVA/APEX FREE/PRO][GO LAUNCHER][Theme][Minimal Text Theme[Updated][10-16-12][SMALLER SIZE][RATE 5 STAR IF YOU LIKE]



## kyledlindgren

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey all!

This is my first theme EVER and my first app. Minimal Text!

FREE:
https://market.andro...e=search_result

DONTATE:
https://market.andro..._from_developer

http://forum.xda-dev...99#post18246699

Use XDA for Requests please










This includes SHIFTs Just clean icons in a icon pack and i made these with Simple Text Text Icon Creator! AMAZING TOOL



Code:


JUST CLEAN ICONS! Thanks to SHIFT!!!<br />
  All of his icons are in the ADWthemeIconPack!<br />
			To use these or view them: Put the desired icon down on the desktop- , long click the icon, click edit, touch the icon, click ADWthemeIconPack , and click Minimal Text and your in the game!<br />
	** Link to his XDA post: [URL=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php[/URL]?t=1188052<br />
<br />
ALL ICONS are thanks to REDPHX (Red Pheonix) Using his Simple Text-Text Icon Creator!<br />
	Links: Free (Ads) [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx[/URL].simpletext&feature=search_result<br />
		   Paid ($0.99) [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext[/URL].donate

This is for ADW and ADW EX.

Im looking for some feedback and requests for icons!

Please let me know what you think











Code:


**** Pre-installation warning ****<br />
** Make sure you have ADW or ADW EX installed to use this theme!**<br />
You can find ADW here (Free): [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adw]https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adw[/URL].launcher&feature=search_result<br />
You can find ADW EX here (~$3.32): [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak]https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak[/URL].launcher&feature=more_from_developer<br />
<br />
*******************************<br />
<br />
This ADW Theme has over 600+ icons and I plan on keeping this updated as often as possible!<br />
<br />
I have gotten most of the major icons, and literally all my friends icons. I want to theme your drawers! Please email/tweet/G+ me <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='^_^' /><br />
<br />
This app also has a few dock bars and wallpapers.<br />
<br />
****<br />
This app works best when you hide icon labels! Looks so clean!<br />
<br />
*ADW to hide icon labels-<br />
	 Desktop - Menu > More > ADWSettings > Screen Preferences > Hide Icon Labels<br />
	 Drawer - Menu > More > ADWSettings > Drawer Settings > Show App Labels<br />
<br />
*ADW EX to hide icon labels<br />
	 Desktop - Menu > More > ADWSettings > UI Settings > Screen Preferences > Advanced Settings > Hide Icon Labels<br />
	 Drawer - Menu > More > ADWSettings > UI Settings > Drawer Settings > Hide Labels<br />
****<br />
<br />
Please note a few things I have run into:<br />
	*** Angry Birds is all under the same "Activity Name" (Blame Rovio) I have added a Angry Birds Season and Rio to the icon pack. When you put the icon on the desktop , long click the icon, click edit, touch the icon, click ADWthemeIconPack , and click Minimal Text and your in the game!<br />
	*** Gun Bros and Japanese IME Keyboard both have a $ sign in the name of the activity causing it not to be theme able. I have attached these in the ADWthemeIconPack also.<br />
<br />
<br />
JUST CLEAN ICONS! Thanks to SHIFT!!!<br />
  All of his icons are in the ADWthemeIconPack!<br />
			To use these or view them: Put the desired icon down on the desktop- , long click the icon, click edit, touch the icon, click ADWthemeIconPack , and click Minimal Text and your in the game!<br />
	** Link to his XDA post: [URL=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php[/URL]?t=1188052<br />
<br />
ALL ICONS are thanks to REDPHX (Red Pheonix) Using his Simple Text-Text Icon Creator!<br />
	Links: Free (Ads) [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx[/URL].simpletext&feature=search_result<br />
		   Paid ($0.99) [URL=https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext]https://market.android.com/details?id=com.redphx.simpletext[/URL].donate<br />
<br />
ADW Theme Template thanks to JunkDruggler!<br />
<br />
Also a huge thanks to Jon Hancock for making "Android Activities"<br />
   You should install this to help all theme devs , it makes us theme your apps faster and easier!<br />
		[URL=http://activities.droidicon]http://activities.droidicon[/URL].com/<br />
<br />
<br />
Please let me know if you have any concerns, issues, questions, and requests!!!<br />
<br />
Thanks everyone!<br />
<br />
Kyle

Thanks everyone!!

Kyle


----------



## sacnvz

Nice job! I'm a big fan of Minimal Text and I just started using ADW EX so seeing this was perfect timing.


----------



## kyledlindgren

Thanks, you should take screen shots of your app drawer and ill theme the WHOLE thing if you wanna


----------



## kyledlindgren

UPDATED



Code:


**After Updating Please click Menu> More> ADWSettings > Restart ADW. This will force changes**<br />
V. 1.1.53-Changed Default wallpaper and added 2 more wallpapers<br />
-Changed the ADW Search bar(It’s under widgets–then find Search, NOT Google Search)<br />
-ADDED 250 ICONS, few icons to iconpack,new folder<br />
-Fixed users icons(RAF)<br />
-Added Docks!ADW EX users! Menu>More>ADWSettings>Theme preferences>Main/Hidden dock>Custom>Minimal Text<br />
-Deleted CORDY,JengamAGWB,Stellar Escape,AIR Attack HD.All use the same code


----------



## kyledlindgren

UPDATED ^_^



Code:


**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer), check out the donate version!**<br />
<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu> More> ADWSettings > Restart ADW**<br />
<br />
V. 1.1.7 *Small Minor Release*<br />
**Updated 75 icons bringing total up to 1000**<br />
**Took out bad wall**<br />
**Please send all icon requests, please :)**<br />
*FYI Going to be doing a full makeover with better looking, bigger icons, please be patient^_^*<br />
*Deleted 7 icons from Mobage. They all use the same name needed to code causing the same icon*


----------



## kyledlindgren

Let me know if you need more icons!



Code:


<br />
**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer), check out the donate version!**<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu> More> ADWSettings > Restart ADW**<br />
<br />
V. 1.2.00 *Minor Release*<br />
*75new icons (Per request and update)<br />
*New theme icon<br />
*New Folder+Google Bar icons<br />
*3 requested wallpapers and 1 new one<br />
<br />
*FYI Going to be doing a full makeover with better looking, bigger icons, please be patient^_^*<br />
<br />
**Remember all old version updates are on the XDA Webpage directory below, or email me**


----------



## kyledlindgren

Hey All,

FULL MAKEOVER! Hope you enjoy, it's still very minimal with all text. Bigger icons where applicable. Also used Roboto Font to make icons











Code:


**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer), check out the donate version!**<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu> More> ADWSettings > Restart ADW**<br />
<br />
v 2.0.0<br />
<br />
I Deserve Some Beers for this update!~<br />
Maybe some 5-star ratings? :-) You know you want to!<br />
<br />
I re-did the ENTIRE app. This includes all 1079 brand new icons. 200 other images completely re-done. Added all new Market icons. New Wallpapers, and New Docks. Also a new youtube video!<br />
<br />
Also I added 59 more icons.<br />
<br />
Thanks!!<br />
<br />
Kyle

Buy Me Some Beers!


----------



## rycheme

Market says this isn't compatible with my device. HTC Thunderbolt with MIUI.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## kyledlindgren

*Updated yesterday forgot to post it! *



Code:


**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer),check out the donate version!**<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu>More>ADWSettings>Restart ADW**<br />
<br />
V 2.1.7 - 150 New Icons! Buy me a Beer if you like it! <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':)' /><br />
<br />
v 2.0.0 - Full Makeover!<br />
Thanks!!<br />
Kyle


----------



## kyledlindgren

Quick fix update











Code:


<br />
V 2.2.4 - Fixed App Brain (Showed as Android Market) Added 5 icons. Small Update.<br />


----------



## kyledlindgren

Made this the Default Website for my App<3

Also updated with the .10 10B App promo! Plus a few others







Check market for update soonish!



Code:


<br />
**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer),check out the donate version!**<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu>More>ADWSettings>Restart ADW**<br />
V 2.2.8 - Congrats to the Android Market! Updated with all themed 10B .10 apps, Also added like 6 icons and fixed a few names. Enjoy! Download Donate Version <3<br />
V 2.2.4 - Fixed App Brain (Showed as Android Market) Added 5 icons. Small Update.<br />
V 2.1.7 - 150 New Icons! Buy me a Beer if you like it! <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':)' /><br />
v 2.0.0 - Full Makeover!<br />
Thanks!!<br />
Kyle<br />


----------



## kyledlindgren

New Update (With all the 10 cent apps of course)

And some other goodies!

ALSO Added New Folder









Reminder - Current bug will only theme the folder Android 3.0+ (Bug on ADW not my theme)

Works on my Xoom but NOT my EVO 3D



Code:


<br />
**If you appreciate this app(or if you wanna buy me a beer),check out the donate version!**<br />
**After Updating Please click Menu>More>ADWSettings>Restart ADW**<br />
V 2.4.0 - Added 40 new icons- Also added all 10cent 10b 12/6+7+8 I will update it hopefully daily till the promo is over. Also you should check out the donate version. It's only 99 cents <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':P' />. Or at least click an ad in the Youtube video! It's just as good as donating.EMAIL me with questions or check out RootzWiki forum where I reside.... <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':)' /><br />

-Kyle.Designed.Me

[email protected] for questions or issues.


----------



## kyledlindgren

Reminder/Disclaimer My app is large. If it wasn't large, then it's not good. Go buy a new phone.

Got a 4 star rating stating I get 4 stars just because it's big, comparing it to G+.

There is currently 1504 icons. THEY ADD UP









I can delete Icons but that is not the point of a theme that is trying to theme your WHOLE drawer (Or most of it).

Thanks, and I hope you read this Jim W. Sorry it's big, but it's not going to change.... It'll only get bigger with MORE icons of course.

THanks!

Kyle..................... Happy Holidays too I guess









Here your Review whenever you are:

https://market.android.com/details?id=minimaltext.kyledesignedme.adwtheme&reviewId=10707068399964076342


----------



## kyledlindgren

Can someone confirm or deny whether it shows on a device running miui? Or cm7 , or razr/any device that didn't see it before?


----------



## kyledlindgren

BAM UPDATED

Took a little bit , but hey! Smaller app size, more icons, and a icon pack? wth right?

Enjoy 



Code:


<br />
**Thanks for buying the Donate Version!**Send me requests****After Updating Please click Menu>More>ADWSettings>Restart ADW**V3.1.1-MajorUpdate_Added 200 Icons,Compressed size 45%,added complete ICON PACK,Added all requested icons. Please update your ratings if you rated low :).I do this for fun,you have issues or need anything please let me know! Enjoy the huge huge update!Thanks for buying the Paid version for further support, :)Thanks KYLE.DESIGNED.METhanks testers<br />


----------



## kyledlindgren

OH I didn't even realize but i have full support for Launcher Pro in this update  Enjoy!


----------



## kyledlindgren

V3.3.0 - New Icon Pack Look , Also fixed the resolution issue with icon pack icons, added 20 icons, fixed some previously unthemeable icons (IE Youtube on Honey/Ice Cream), and a few new theme icons. Also added new screen shots to better show the theme.
Rate 5 stars if you like it!
Also buy the Paid version

Works on LauncherPRO!

Thanks KYLE.DESIGNED.ME


----------



## kyledlindgren

**If you appreciate this, check out the rate 5 stars paid version! For beer.DUH**
*After Updating Restart your launcher!*

V3.7.0 - Fix Menu Icon in icon pack on ICS+ menu-less devices. Added 15 more icons. Also check out the new Minimal Black Text Theme! Here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kyle.Designed.Me

Rate 5 stars if you like it!

Works on Nova Launcher, APEX Launcher, LauncherPRO, ADW EX

Thanks 
KYLE.DESIGNED.ME


----------



## kyledlindgren

Hello again all!

Major Update 
Full Support for Go Launcher 
Full Support (Integrated) APEX free and pro
59 additionally added icons
Nova/APEX is now loading off a new filter, as in all the previously "Un-Themeable" icons are now themed!
NEW NO DPI access for the APP, so no Android compression from the ICONS to your desktop!
New Icon Pack for Nova and APEX that's clear and up to date!
Support for non-touch devices (Not sure if it helps those devices)
Cleaned up some icons also 
Free: https://play.google....gnedme.adwtheme
Paid: https://play.google....gnedme.adwtheme

Rate 5 stars please, That's all i ask  Donations are not necessary. I do this for the ratings!



Code:


<br />
**If you appreciate this, RATE 5 Stars or check out the paid version! For beer.DUH**<br />
*Update=Restart your launcher!*<br />
<br />
V3.8.0 – 59 new icons, new icon pack drawer for APEX/NOVA, FULL Support for GO Launcher!! Full Support for APEX (FREE and PRO). Icon Handling method/DPI improved!<br />
<br />
Minimal Black Text Theme! Here: [URL=https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kyle.Designed]https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kyle.Designed[/URL].Me<br />
<br />
Rate 5 stars if you like it!<br />
Works on Nova, APEX,FREE & PRO, LauncherPRO, ADW.launcher/EX, GO Launcher<br />
KYLE.DESIGNED.ME<br />


----------



## kyledlindgren

V3.9.0 – 100 new icons, all requests have been added (Should be themed/in icon pack). Brings those ratings back up THANKS!


----------

